Ask HN: Any recommended podcasts for thinkers? - febin
======
crispytx
My two favorite live YouTube podcasts are The Joe Rogan Experience, and This
Week in Startups. Another podcast that I've been getting into is Masters of
Scale with Reid Hoffman, but its audio only. Used to listen to This American
Life and RadioLab as well.

------
tgarma1234
My list:

Sam Harris Waking Up, Code Switch, Reply All, 538 Politics, On One with Angela
Rye, Joe Rogan, Jocko Willink

Note: these suggestions do not mean that I agree with everything everyone says
on these podcasts.

